# modern music (most of it)



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

a lot of the modern stuff my friends listen to (country, rock, etc...) sounds like nails on a chalkboard and literally hurts my ears 
there is some stuff i can listen to like the background music to eminem's i love the way you lie played on violin:






but really... i question if the "artist" of most modern music really understand the first thing about music theory


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

There are musical artists working today who know the first thing about music theory, and likely the last, but this post is in the wrong forum topic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Boulez

One example...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Modern stuff that is popular I hate. The more obscure stuff in rock is really good actually. Check out progressive rock and progressive metal. That is basically where all the talent has gone to these days.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

fuzzyLogic said:


> a lot of the modern stuff my friends listen to (country, rock, etc...) sounds like nails on a chalkboard and literally hurts my ears
> there is some stuff i can listen to like the background music to eminem's i love the way you lie played on violin:
> 
> 
> ...


often they don't know anything about theory, but theory it's not always important. If you look at a paint of Klee or Kandinsky like it's a Ingres is totally meaningless. Rock, blues and other popular genre are often a lot about sound and interpretation. And even a guy like Boulez admits that talking of sound popular music is often more interesting than classical music.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

No offense but that Eminem track is just generic R & B pop rap fluff, and it's not much more interesting transcribed to violin. I think your issue is less about music theory and more about preferring the timbre of classical instruments.

If you're actually "open-minded" as they call it, you need to go derper.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Modern stuff that is popular I hate. The more obscure stuff in rock is really good actually. Check out progressive rock and progressive metal. That is basically where all the talent has gone to these days.


None more wrong.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You know, your name suits you quite nicely because even wondering if most recording artists of our day know anything about music theory is fuzzy logic if I've ever heard it. Maybe even I don't understand the first thing about music theory but that doesn't change the fact I can learn any song I hear on the radio in my head, every instrument. I'm sure lots of these other untrained minions such as myself can also; as well as pick out a key upon hearing it or knowing exactly where to go to for a harmony on any key and on multiples ranges. Or have metronome precise timing when laying down a drum track. Things I consider easy that just came free of charge. We nobodies who didn't study the stuff know a thing or two, as well.

Sure, I know and love every moment and nuance of The Well-Tempered Clavier but the same goes for Metallica's ...And Justice For All album and many others for that matter. I will never, ever understand someone who can only like classical. If I couldn't play a single instrument, I would still want the ability to appreciate a gigantically wide range of music as I do.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

See, I don't mind harsh music... it's crappy music that I hate.

I could listen to this for hours:



 I can barely tolerate 30 seconds of this:


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

kv466 said:


> You know, your name suits you quite nicely because even wondering if most recording artists of our day know anything about music theory is fuzzy logic if I've ever heard it. Maybe even I don't understand the first thing about music theory but that doesn't change the fact I can learn any song I hear on the radio in my head, every instrument. I'm sure lots of these other untrained minions such as myself can also; as well as pick out a key upon hearing it or knowing exactly where to go to for a harmony on any key and on multiples ranges. Or have metronome precise timing when laying down a drum track. Things I consider easy that just came free of charge. We nobodies who didn't study the stuff know a thing or two, as well.
> 
> Sure, I know and love every moment and nuance of The Well-Tempered Clavier but the same goes for Metallica's ...And Justice For All album and many others for that matter. I will never, ever understand someone who can only like classical. If I couldn't play a single instrument, I would still want the ability to appreciate a gigantically wide range of music as I do.


lol, just the way it seems tbh. i listen to modern music and most of it sounds like whooping cough


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

"See, I don't mind harsh music... it's crappy music that I hate. " That's exactly what i meant to say.
there is plenty of modern stuff out there i can listen to, but if something sounds like nails on a chalkboard to me, you can make a safe bet i'm not even going to give it a "chance"; what's the point?


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> No offense but that Eminem track is just generic R & B pop rap fluff, and it's not much more interesting transcribed to violin. I think your issue is less about music theory and more about preferring the timbre of classical instruments.
> 
> If you're actually "open-minded" as they call it, you need to go derper.


it could be, i do like the sound of the instruments and believe lyrics to just mess music up most of the time. i don't really wish to be "open-minded", i only wish to listen to what i like to listen to, anything that sounds bad is exactly that in my book. i know it's only my opinion, but i'm not changing it for anyone, and if i heard something i don't like i tell people to turn it down or off because it really does hurt my ears sometimes.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't get the point of this thread


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that the thing is that fans of a particular genre often look for more of the same things in other genres, which partly explains why many classical fans prefer prog-rock or why we regularly have those "what classical recordings would a metal fan like me enjoy the most" type of threads. Nothing wrong with that, I enjoy Pink Floyd or Frank Zappa as much as the next guy, but at the same time we have to accept that 'popular music' can be great on it's own terms even if it's as un-classical like in it's ambitions or goals as it gets.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Modern music..............

*Ligeti?*


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Modern music..............
> 
> *Ligeti?*


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

norman bates said:


>


are you guys trying to kill my ears? O_O


----------

